# Has anyone ever heard of this before?



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

A young couple we know decided to put their house on the market so they can (hopefully) sell it and buy another place. They are the very gullible type and don't always think things through before they start something.

The realator they've listed with has come to their home and "helped" repaint the kitchen cupboards and walls in other rooms, and has even brought in small peices of decor, like candlesticks and little tables to "stage" the home to look nicer. This raises a red flag with me, though I'm not sure sure exactly why. I've never heard of a realator doing this before, especially while someone still lives in the home and it seems to me like the realator is having my friends spend money they don't have on paint and other improvements (like siding!) . My friend is thrilled that this woman is fixing up the place free of charge, but I think it's very odd.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I've never heard of it, but I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

There are certain realtors around here who stage homes also. I've never heard of them helping paint, but they are known to help with the decorating and furniture placement...even bringing in rented furniture if necessary.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I think its a great idea. They are earning some of their high commissions they charge.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

My realtor does that type of stuff. In fact, my house just went off the market today (listing lapsed - drats) so I have to call her to find out when she is going to come over and pick her "stuff" up that she used to stage my house.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There are whole HGTV show about staging. Though most of those shows seem to be on either coast.

Angie


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I feel better about this, knowing it's a legit practice. I guess I'm just used to lazy realators! LOL!


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

well, if you think about it, it is benefitting her as well, bc the more the house sells for the more the realator makes.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

when my grandparents put their house on the market 12+ years ago the realtors put in new carpet in the living room and linoleum in the kitchen.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Around here the realtor charges a percentage of the selling price. So if'n the realtor can up the selling price by 10K or so it proves to be well worth the time and effort........
To me I'd much rather look at an empty house, not something setup (staged) to look "nice", after all I ain't buying the staging material, I'd be bring my own staging junk, but hey that's me........


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I think the economy is making more relators resort to this. People aren't buying as many houses. They want the ones that they list to look really good, so that theirs are the ones that sell. When houses were selling really well, fewer relators bothered to do it because the houses were going to sell anyway. Now they have to work a little harder for their money. 


Cindyc.


----------



## ca2devri (Feb 29, 2008)

It's great if they have a pro-active realtor like that. I find most aren't savvy enough to know what to do with a house. The only thing I would worry about is if they've done it properly. I've seen a couple houses now that looks so obviously "staged" that it raised suspicions in me as a potential buyer (i.e. what is the seller trying to hide?)

Probably the best "staging" is just getting rid of half your junk and cleaning well. Painting certainly helps, but if one room is over the top with new, funky furniture, but the place is lived in by 80 year old farmers it looks suspicious.

Chris


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Add me to the list that thinks it's great, my last realtor made me do a bunch of stuff (like take half of everything we had out of the house - closets especially, paint, put bark down, but certainly didn't pay!). 

Homes are not moving anymore and I'm sure the realtor is just trying to up the chances of the house actually selling, making a smaller commission is better then making no commission. They get zero if it doesn't sell.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

absolutely awesome idea. In this market you need to do everything you can to sell. Thats one smart realtor. They are probably out of pocket a couple hundred dollars and if a house shows well it will sell for more so the realtor will make it back in the end. ;0)


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I know of a realtor that will go in and see that maybe the carpet is in need of shampooing and go do it herself. I've also heard of her actually buying new carpet and having the interior of a house painted to move it. If you think about it, what does it hurt for her to surrender a couple thousand bucks out of her 6% listing fee on a $250,000 sale? I think it's good business to keep houses moving.


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

I can't imagine any realtor doing that. What if the house didn't sell and the seller decided to list with a new realtor? The first realtor would lose out on the money she invested in that house.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I've never helped paint, but I've cleaned and done other things when I was a realtor. I've had them paint, remove awnings, pack, rearrange furniture and a bunch of other stuff. You do what you have to do to sell a house.

Besides knowledge & contacts, the only other thing that separates one realtor from another is service.

Who knows, maybe she was a friend.......


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Becka..Your friends have a good agent working for them in a tough market. It's unusual but has always been a way for the good ones to stand out. They can get an idea of how hard she will work when a serious prospective Buyer comes around. 

It's just human, but home owners often become so accustomed to seeing their home as it has become, that they are blind to problems. You can bet all agents operating with the attitude that they and the clients are in this together have one thing in common. They get a difficult job done in a bad market...Glen


----------



## doing it in NM (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a freind who is a realitor here in S.E NM and he helps a lot of people do things to help sell their houses. After the sale he helps many move out and the new ones in. He just thinks good service give him a better name. Also helps with the Big Guy.


----------

